# Need a bike-friendly route...



## motobacon (Oct 3, 2005)

... from the Mt. Vernon area to the heart of old-town Fairfax. I am very knowledgeable with the roads in driving terms, but I don't think I could keep up on the Beltway and Little River Turnpike!


I have regular appointments in this area, and thought it would be fun to ride there (and perhaps refuel in the Hard Times Café for the return trip).

If it helps, I usually need to be in Fairfax around noon.

Thanks in advance,

Karl “Blazing Saddles” Motobacon


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

You can take your bike path to WO&D. That will cross the Fairfax county parkway that has a path along side that goes to route 50 near Fairfax circle.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Maybe the FFX Parkway the whole way? I spend my time on the wrong side of the river, but check this out:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=115822


----------

